
Majority of Scots Wiki written by US teenager with no knowledge of language - stuartbman
https://www.reddit.com/r/Scotland/comments/ig9jia/ive_discovered_that_almost_every_single_article/
======
Normille
This is about the fourth time I've seen this submission in the past day or
two. Does anybody on here ever bother to check, before head-butting the submit
button?

~~~
Normille
UPDATE: It's now been posted twice more. So I think we're on 6 now.

